# The Northern Coffee Explosion



## MatthewTommo (Dec 2, 2016)

Hopefully that got your attention just saying Hi, I'm new to the Barista game and have heard this is the place to be for all the intricate information one man could ever need. Anybody got any thoughts or warnings about an aeropress in a cafe? Thinking of using that and pour over as points of difference.Look forward to getting to know you hopped up beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome . Personally I'd do one filter option and do it well. Make sure whatever it's is that it's fits in with your work flow when your busy and you can make it well each and every time .

For me having a filter or bath brew that is good whenever I order it would be enough point of difference for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MatthewTommo said:


> Hi, I'm new to the Barista game and have heard this is the place to be for all the intricate information one man could ever need.


Welcome to the forum - and yes what you say is true but we're a modest lot and don't like to brag about it



MatthewTommo said:


> Anybody got any thoughts or warnings about an aeropress in a cafe? Thinking of using that and pour over as points of difference.Look forward to getting to know you hopped up beans.


Any self respecting coffee shop that is serious about coffee should offer some forms of pour over/brewed. Problem is - they are more time consuming and some places I know won't offer them when service is very busy. Also, pour over is a challenge to get right and even more so when under time pressure. Aeropress is arguably the quickest to make, time-wise, and possibly more consistent.

Whenever I visit a new place for the first time and see pour over/brew on the menu, I go for it to see check out barista skills of the person making it. Sadly, I am more disappointed with the result than when I am pleased.


----------

